# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Noch eine neue PHASE-III-STudie mit einer IMMUN-Therapie gg. PCa

## RuStra

Eine Phase-III-Studie jagt die nächste - selbst wenn diese oder jene scheitert, ist vielleicht die nächste ein Treffer?

Die Firma Avantagene hat verkündet, dass sie eine Phase-III-Studie starten darf, mit einem Konzept, das quasi das Züchten von dendritischen Zellen ausserhalb des Körpers, die mit entsprechenden Tumorantigenen bestückt und dann wieder infundiert werden, nach innen verlagert.

Es gibt auf der Firmen-homepage ein hübsches Bildchen dazu.

Im PubMed findet sich ein aktueller Abstractl, indem ein wenig erläutert wird.

Ansonsten -da hab ich das auch her- gibts einen Artikel auf dem bekannten prostatecancerinfolink, hier.

Spannend, oder?

----------


## JosefJ

Hallo Rudolf,

besonders überrascht, daß hier ein adenovirusbasierter Vektor benutzt wird.
Einen schöner Abend!

JosefJ

----------

